# LDS Church Launches Mormon Radio Channel



## Blue Tick (May 19, 2009)

LDS Church Launches Mormon Radio Channel


----------



## Berean (May 19, 2009)

Does this mean that the white-shirted guys won't be working our neighborhoods anymore? Nah, I thought so.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 20, 2009)

Berean said:


> Does this mean that the white-shirted guys won't be working our neighborhoods anymore? Nah, I thought so.



I have the excact same boblehead on my desk right now Berean


----------



## Berean (May 20, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> Berean said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean that the white-shirted guys won't be working our neighborhoods anymore? Nah, I thought so.
> ...



Is it STILL there?


----------

